
Google Maps API V3 - mshafrir
http://code.google.com/apis/maps/documentation/v3/
======
oomkiller
This release is nothing short of a revolution for the Google Maps API. What
once took 15 JS function calls now only takes one or two with a json string
describing your point/polygon/etc. Thanks Google!

~~~
callahad
And no more API keys!

